
Frontier customer bought his own router–but has to pay $10 rental fee anyway - cyrksoft
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/frontier-customer-bought-his-own-router-but-has-to-pay-10-rental-fee-anyway/
======
Zekio
How is this not illegal? if they are charging a rental fee for something they
are not renting?

~~~
londons_explore
They can easily say it's a condition of the rest of the service.

If you don't like it, don't sign up in the first place.

~~~
ryanmercer
Exactly, they can just call it a "device management fee" "provisioning fee" or
some such.

------
advarckcal
Sonic did the a similar thing to me in Sunnyvale. I could not order the
internet without also getting VoIP which required paying $10 a month for a
dongle. I asked if I could ship it back or not have it sent in the first
place.

I was told I was required to keep it even if I did not want it, and I would
have to return it at the end of service.

~~~
londons_explore
In this case, just refuse to sign for the delivery package.

Normally, the provider will let the service work anyway, and then at the end
of the year, point out that they never delivered the hardware, they'll check
the records, and refund you.

